# Purchasing and wearing your own apron.



## Levelhead

Ok we wondered somewhat into this subject in another thread. But my question is:
I live in FL and our lodge provides plain white aprons at the tylers station when attending our tyled lodge.

But i want to get my own apron. Just a simple MM apron that i can bring and wear in my lodge and in my travels.

I was kinda told that it would be frowned upon or laughed at (not literally) if i purchased and wore my own apron.

I know PM's allways have their leather cases with their own personal aprons.

What do you all think about this subject?
Ive attached a picture of the apron i was looking to purchase.


----------



## JJones

I don't think there's anything bad about not wanting to wear a lodge old yellow 'lender' aprons.  In fact, it's my understanding that you're expected to bring your own apron to lodge in many parts of the world.


----------



## Pscyclepath

Having been traveling to a few lodges where they ran out of the loaner aprons, I went to E-Bay and bought myself a plain white leather apron that I carry with me and use when I'm traveling away from my home lodge.  At home, I wear my oficer's apron, but everywhere else I wear my white "traveling apron."

It's a plain white leather/Lambtex apron with white grosgrain ribbon trim, no embroidery, and an adjustable belt.  (Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MASONIC-CAN...284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e844d004 , in fact, that's the same kind and same vendor I bought mine from.)   It's got that "look" that I like...   I added a hook & eye snap so that I could neatly turn up the lower left corner when needed, and it's served me well the past few years.

I still have my original lambskin apron and wear it from time to time for very special events, but for the most part it's put away for a certain future rendesvous with destiny.


----------



## Brother JC

I've never liked the cloth aprons that lodges supply. They are generally threadbare, often greying with age, and just don't say "Masonic Pride" to me. Of course, I've been an officer almost every year, so I usually have a nice apron waiting for me. But when I travel, and the odd times I haven't been somewhere in the line, I have worn the apron I was presented during my EA.
As for your choice, Warrior, you may want to find one without the blue trim, as some jurisdictions consider that officer/past master trim.
And while we're on the subject of Past Masters; I'd rather have a breast jewel than an apron to signify such an honour. But that's just me.


----------



## MarkR

This has been a minor peeve of mine.  In most countries, a Master Mason is EXPECTED to have his own apron.  The lodges have few, if any, loaner aprons for Master Masons.  I wish it would become general practice here in the U.S. for brothers to show a little pride and buy a decent apron to wear to lodge.

I have a Master Mason apron, and a Past Master apron that I own.  I also have my Grand Lodge apron, which of course belongs to Grand Lodge and is just "on loan" to me.  I've never worn the threadbare, wrinkled cloth aprons from the tyler's station.


----------



## Morris

Walk in with your own and others will do the same!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Morris

Can anyone provide a link to the blue tube white apron?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Mike Martin

Based on the fact that mine does, your own Grand Lodge will probably specify the accepted style (size, shape material, colour etc) of apron that can be worn so just check your Book of Constitution before buying anything.


----------



## Levelhead

Ok i got emailed the GLOF and they replied with this:

"There is nothing in the Grand Lodge of Florida regulations in reference
to aprons for the Lodge other that funerals and Gold is reserved for
Grand Lodge. Check with your Master to see if the Lodge has adopted a
statement in reference to aprons."

So this means? Its ok? Or theres nothing saying its not or it is? Lol


----------



## Rick Carver

It depends on the Lodge and the traditions. I am a member of a Traditional Observance Lodge that has in its bylaws that only plain, unadorned white aprons will be worn by its members. This is so all members appear as equals. We have 2 past Grand Masters, several current GL Line members and nearly everyone is a PM. No one seems to object and were a visitor to come in wearing something else, I doubt anyone would make a scene about it. Personally, I only wear my PM apron to funerals and public events where others will be wearing theirs.


----------



## Levelhead

Just read the by laws and theres nothing about aprons at all.


----------



## dfreybur

JJones said:


> I don't think there's anything bad about not wanting to wear a lodge old yellow 'lender' aprons.



Some traditions are meant to be reversed.  With a new generation coming in that tends to be more serious about their expectations I suggest it's time to start changing this tradition by just doing it.  Go for it!


----------



## Levelhead

I think if anything im more worried about the blue trim.. BUT the all white one is for entered apprentences, as they cant wear any masonic symbols. The blue trim one has a square and compass on it.


----------



## Mike Martin

Levelhead said:


> So this means? Its ok? Or theres nothing saying its not or it is? Lol


Well it means that the fashion of aprons worn at its meetings is at the discretion of your Lodge itself as your Grand Lodge has not issued guidance. It would be time to have a chat with the Master and Secretary to see what their feelings are as you shouldn't try to "pirate" it but get acceptance amongst your peers in the Lodge.


----------



## Levelhead

I will speak with my WM and Sec. This friday!


----------



## Rick Carver

The main reason I usually don't wear my fancy apron is that it is a dirt magnet and the dry cleansers charge me almost $25 to get the spaghetti sauce stains out.


----------



## Brother JC

Levelhead said:


> BUT the all white one is for entered apprentences, as they cant wear any masonic symbols.


Most US jurisdictions use all white for all three degrees. I'm guessing the box outside your lodge room has all white ones, as well.
In English Constitution lodges there is a difference in the aprons depending on the degree, but that's not something I've seen in the States.


----------



## Warrior1256

Here in Kentucky I was informed that the leather apron that I was issued upon my raising will only be worn by me upon my death. As I was raised only 2 days ago I have not found out whether we are allowed to have our own aprons.


----------



## crono782

I would strongly suspect that very few, if any, jurisdictions prohibit owning your own apron, so long as it meets the guidelines pertaining to the apron itself (dimension, color, material, embellishment, etc). I wear my officer apron in Lodge, but intend on getting a separate, personal apron of quality material for traveling (the one I was given is a tad delicate for regular use).

Though you might get some weird looks from others wondering why you'd want anything different than the provided napkin.. err loaner apron. 

Either way, it should be simple to find the answer in the local law book. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe

This is just personal opinion:

For stated meetings and most degree work in your own lodge, wear what everyone else wears. We are supposed to be meeting on the level. A lodge doesn't need a fashion show or people trying to outdo one another. If you have a nicer apron you want to wear when your lodge confers a MM degree, that' OK. If your lodge has a tradition of PMs wearing different aprons, that's OK, too.

That said, I have a traveling apron that I wear to other lodges for degree work. It is plain white with a S&C and my lodge's name embroidered on the flap. I don't wear it in my lodge, and if I go to another lodge for a stated meeting, I don't wear it. 

In the Chapter, I have my DDGHP apron that I wear on official business or for degree work. I don't wear it at all in my own Chapter, and if I go visit another Chapter for a stated meeting just to be visiting, I don't wear it.


----------



## dfreybur

crono782 said:


> I would strongly suspect that very few, if any, jurisdictions prohibit owning your own apron, so long as it meets the guidelines pertaining to the apron itself (dimension, color, material, embellishment, etc) ...Either way, it should be simple to find the answer in the local law book.



Exactly.  The locals might not even know it's a local tradition not a rule.  Like the temporary (only 170 years!) switch to opening stated meetings in the third in the US, I feel this is a tradition that should be allowed to fade into history.


----------



## Bloke

Levelhead said:


> But i want to get my own apron



Did you do this ?

Here, MMs need their own and are invested with it on raising. It then becomes a very personal item. I wear a PM apron now, but when going back into the chair, a PM puts on a MM apron for the night. 

It's also very typical to give your apron to your son here. I've seen several bros invested as a MM with their Grandfather's apron. It's a lovely moment to see...

I bet if you purchased one, others would follow suit.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

When I asked someone in the GL office about buying my own plain white MM apron I was told that it was not appropriate and that I should just use the ones provided by theLodge.  He sounded a little offended.  Just FYI.


----------



## crono782

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> When I asked someone in the GL office about buying my own plain white MM apron I was told that it was not appropriate and that I should just use the ones provided by theLodge.  He sounded a little offended.  Just FYI.


Meh do it anyway. Be a trendsetter. Buying your own apron shows pride in the fraternity IMO, not disrespect.


----------



## Bloke

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> When I asked someone in the GL office about buying my own plain white MM apron I was told that it was not appropriate and that I should just use the ones provided by theLodge.  He sounded a little offended.  Just FYI.



Yep. Do it anyway... part of being a wise mason is knowing when to, and when not to, listen to GL.

I agree with my bro above - be a trend setter.


----------



## Levelhead

Bloke said:


> Did you do this ?
> 
> Here, MMs need their own and are invested with it on raising. It then becomes a very personal item. I wear a PM apron now, but when going back into the chair, a PM puts on a MM apron for the night.
> 
> It's also very typical to give your apron to your son here. I've seen several bros invested as a MM with their Grandfather's apron. It's a lovely moment to see...
> 
> I bet if you purchased one, others would follow suit.


Yes i did! And wear it all the time!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Bloke

Nice


----------



## GKA

I always wear my own apron


----------



## hanzosbm

I enquired about getting my own apron shortly after being raised.  The WM (a very good friend and level headed man) strongly advised against it.  The reason was that we had many older brothers without the means to do so themselves.  The concern was that, as was said here, once one brother starts doing it and it catches on, everyone will do it, except for the few who can't afford it, thus making them stand out and possibly embarrassing them. 

The argument could be made that me having pride shouldn't embarrass them, or that it is not different than buying a Masonic ring, or a million other arguments; all of which are equally valid.  But no argument will prevent a brother's feelings from being hurt. 

In short, I'm not saying to not get your own apron, but I think it is very important to understand the climate of your particular lodge and think about the good of others as well.  If everyone has the means, go for it.  If there are 30 brothers who all want to do it, but you know that one brother doesn't have the means, maybe pitch in and see if you can gift one to that brother (I'm sure it would mean a lot to him).  But if there's a chance that you might cause harm, maybe it is best for the good of the order to abstain.


----------



## GKA

I must admit, I wear my own apron because the strings on the ones the lodge provides are too short, all my brothers at the lodge know this


----------



## hanzosbm

GKA said:


> I must admit, I wear my own apron because the strings on the ones the lodge provides are too short, all my brothers at the lodge know this


Ha!  I like that.  For me, the strings are always just wrong.  I'm not as slender as I once was, but wouldn't say I'm big either.  My problem is that tying it in back usually leaves the strings too long.  Trying to tie it in front leaves me with a tiny bow that comes undone.  I would very much like to not have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## Bloke

How much is a MM apron there ?

Here, a new one is about $110 AUD but there are cheaper options on the web. You can get a second hand one here for about $30 with case. There is a good trade in them. Both mine were 2nd hand, i especially like the idea of wearing a departed bros apron in lodge on his behalf cause i love the history and traditions of FM. If i wanted to affect a change in a lodge where members did not have them, i'd propose we make those we had available to members as gifts, but also buy 20 new ones at a bulk discount, openly add $10-$20 to the price with the profit going to renew our aprons or to charity. I'd buy those with cash supplued by members pre-ordering them and not move on this until those pre-orders gave me confidence in the uptake. From then, explain to every future petitioner they need to buy their own apron and if they can't, that we would work something out...


----------



## crono782

hanzosbm said:


> The concern was that, as was said here, once one brother starts doing it and it catches on, everyone will do it, except for the few who can't afford it, thus making them stand out and possibly embarrassing them.



I see where he is coming from, but to me, this is like saying "wear a suit to lodge, just not too nice of one."

I've seen very nice aprons of sturdy cloth and buckles for under $40. Heck, it could even be a plain cotton one, but it would belong to them. That would cost next to nothing. I mean, the lodge could even fundraise or start a penny a day program to help those who cannot afford it or are on fixed incomes. I guess I prefer to find solutions rather than only see obstacles.


----------



## hanzosbm

crono782 said:


> I see where he is coming from, but to me, this is like saying "wear a suit to lodge, just not too nice of one."


Funny you mention that.  For the same reason, the lodge also advised against wearing suits, although when I moved, more and more of the younger Masons were at least slowly stepping up their dress.

I think that beginning now and certainly as time goes on, we are seeing/will see a shift.  At the time I petitioned, I believe the average age of the lodge was over 80 and they were almost all living on a fixed income (and a small one at that).  Most of them had lifetime memberships so there was zero cost to them for anything (including gas as the younger brothers typically gave them a lift).  The idea of one or two very young, very new Masons coming in and making changes to a lodge they'd been running for 50 years and that was going to cost them money didn't go over so well.  However, as time goes on, fewer and fewer of those older brothers join us (for a variety of reason, not the least of which being the hourglass) and more and more young brothers are joining.  I'd be willing to bet that change is just over the horizon.  That being said, to any reading this, I would still advise caution.  As Brother Crono782 put it, look for solutions rather than only see obstacles, but also be sure that you're looking at the big picture so as not to inadvertently hurt a brother.


----------



## Companion Joe

I am all for creating a culture of change in a lodge when it is for the better. I am kind of the spearhead in our lodge for such things. At 44 years old and having been a Master Mason for almost 22 years, I am the bridge between the old and young.

However, a couple of comments in this thread disturb me. When counseled by an older member or a authoritative body to do or not do something, and the answer isn't the one you seek, saying, "do it anyway" is a problem with today's younger people. Take Freemasonry out of the equation and insert society in general, and that attitude has gotten us to where we are today.


----------



## Bloke

Companion Joe said:


> When counseled by an older member or a authoritative body to do or not do something, and the answer isn't the one you seek, saying, "do it anyway" is a problem with today's younger people. Take Freemasonry out of the equation and insert society in general, and that attitude has gotten us to where we are today.



I understand where you are coming from and both agree and disagree at the same time. 

A great test is will the change really matter in 1,2,5,20 or 50 years time. For me, this apron issue was about pride. And coming from a MM, I always listen to things like that, especially when it is a minor change which could make a big difference.. Sure, pride is one of the seven deadly sins, but loosing members and not harnessing new brothers enthusiasm will surely hurt the craft. It's why we had an clever EA at a strategic planning meeting last night. Engaging, encouraging, eductatiing and instilling pride and seems like some of the imporant tasks for a PM. And yes, providing an example and rampaging in a destructive way or different direction can be destructive. A good question is will this action or decision harm or help the lodge, today and into the future...

Some of the things our GL does are just plain dumb. I've swam against the tide, and seen the direction move in the same direction I went because it made sense and made for better outcomes. It I'd not had that "do it anyway" attitude, we would no longer have a building to meet in. We might well no longer have a warrant, but I try to apply wisdom and effect positive change, sometimes that means being the first to do something. That's the start of leadership, but true leadership is motivating others to also change for the better. Beyond this common sense approach, the other thing I check is the Constitution, it a change is not prohibited there or in the ritual, then it's on the table to be considered. If it is against the Const, then fortunately I am in a position to move a motion at our Grand Lodge.

I guess one of the tests I use is will this position us for future success without changing a landmark. Buying (or not buying) your own apron seems like minor thing...

Thanks for your response brother - I love the way a small idea like buying your own apron can lead to interesting and wider discussion. That's the key, discussion these things and reflecting on the responses to find ways to support individuals and also strengthen the craft.


----------



## GKA

Companion Joe said:


> However, a couple of comments in this thread disturb me. When counseled by an older member or a authoritative body to do or not do something, and the answer isn't the one you seek, saying, "do it anyway" is a problem with today's younger people. Take Freemasonry out of the equation and insert society in general, and that attitude has gotten us to where we are today.



I must confess that I am disturbed that a brother anywhere would attempt to impress his own opinion about a trivial event onto another brother, should we not wear masonic tie clasp or rings because another brother may be offended by    it ?, we have this problem in my lodge where a few new brothers have decided that they speak for the whole brethren, this creates a lot of hostility, nearly splitting the lodge apart.
We need to allow every brother the right to express his love for the craft as he sees fit, and only give council if that method reflects poorly upon the fraternity as a whole.


----------



## Companion Joe

1. It is an older and veteran Mason's responsibility to give good and wholesome instruction to those less experienced than himself.

2. My comment had little to do with aprons. It was pointed toward the attitude of seeking input, not getting the answer sought, and saying do it anyway. I even said take Masonry out of it. I see it every day with high school kids. They are presented a set of rules and guidelines, do the exact opposite because it's what _they want_ to do, and are then affronted when they get into trouble.


----------



## hanzosbm

Companion Joe said:


> 1. It is an older and veteran Mason's responsibility to give good and wholesome instruction to those less experienced than himself.
> 
> 2. My comment had little to do with aprons. It was pointed toward the attitude of seeking input, not getting the answer sought, and saying do it anyway. I even said take Masonry out of it. I see it every day with high school kids. They are presented a set of rules and guidelines, do the exact opposite because it's what _they want_ to do, and are then affronted when they get into trouble.


Brother, I see your point, and I'm not entirely sure where I come down on the matter, but I do think that there is an important distinction to be drawn between doing something that is against the RULES because you feel like it, and doing something that is contrary to the advice of a single individual (unless that individual is the WM, in which case, it's pretty much a rule).  There is a fine line between exercising one's free will within the guidelines of established rules and causing waves within the lodge.

I will also add, I give ZERO weight to how long a brother has been in the lodge.  I've encountered some of the worst human beings I've ever met in lodge wearing a 30 year pin and who couldn't tell you the first thing about Freemasonry.  I've met some of the finest men I've ever met as EAs who could run the entire degree by themselves and have meaningful conversation on its symbolism.  I've also seen the exact opposite.  My point is, judge a man based on who he is, not on how long he's been there, and then weigh his opinion based on that.


----------



## GKA

Companion Joe said:


> 1. It is an older and veteran Mason's responsibility to give good and wholesome instruction to those less experienced than himself.
> 
> 2. My comment had little to do with aprons. It was pointed toward the attitude of seeking input, not getting the answer sought, and saying do it anyway. I even said take Masonry out of it. I see it every day with high school kids. They are presented a set of rules and guidelines, do the exact opposite because it's what _they want_ to do, and are then affronted when they get into trouble.


Sorry, I was sure this thread was about aprons, my bad


----------



## Bloke

GKA said:


> Sorry, I was sure this thread was about aprons, my bad



Thread drift and lead to good conversation 

(edited to fix an incorrect quote - apologies Hanzosdm)


----------



## hanzosbm

Bloke said:


> Thread drift and lead to good conversation


Just to be clear on your quotation, I wasn't the one who said that.


----------



## Brother JC

In some jurisdictions you are required to have your own apron, not everyone has the "box of kleenex" outside the door.
I was presented a perfectly good apron when I was Initiated and told to wear it through a long Masonic career.


----------



## Companion Joe

In my state, you get your presentation apron when you are raised, not when you are initiated, and you are given a storage tube in which to keep it. The only two times you actually wear it, you are in the grave.

Most of the people who wear their own aprons here are past masters. I keep my past master's apron in my truck, and I usually only wear it for third degrees at my lodge or when visiting another lodge. I don't recall ever seeing anyone wear their presentation apron. Most York Rite members have their own aprons.


----------



## Warrior1256

Companion Joe said:


> In my state, you get your presentation apron when you are raised, not when you are initiated, and you are given a storage tube in which to keep it. The only two times you actually wear it, you are in the grave.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## Brother JC

Companion Joe said:


> ...you are given a storage tube in which to keep it. The only two times you actually wear it, you are in the grave.


Does your ritual say you can't wear it till you die, or is that just "local practice?" I ask because I have yet to find a ritual that says to never wear them.


----------



## GKA

As I recall, " wear it with pride to your self and honor to the fraternity"


----------



## Companion Joe

The ritual doesn't say not to wear it, but it does say it will be buried with you. I don't recall ever reading anything about it in the code, either. Mainly, I'd say it stems from the fact that most Masons here wear their presentation apron in the coffin, and you don't want it to get messed up.


----------



## Brother JC

I hear that a lot, but it seems to be one of those variations that has turned into a "rule." I still remember the Lecture... "It is yours; yours to wear throughout an honorable life, and at your death to be deposited on the casket which shall enclose your lifeless remains, and with them laid in the grave." And (as mentioned), "...hope you will wear it with pleasure to yourself and honor to the Fraternity."
I wear mine on occasion, but have been an officer for so long there's rarely a chance.


----------



## Bloke

Companion Joe said:


> Mainly, I'd say it stems from the fact that most Masons here wear their presentation apron in the coffin, and you don't want it to get messed up.



One level I'm thinking if the apron represents honour, it should be pure as freshly fallen white snow, on another hand, if we put it on to labour, the grubbier the better as it show I've laboured in the quarry...

My apron is pretty grubby but my honour is intact.... so perhsps the dirtier the better !


As an aside, we have different aprons for EA, FC, MM and PM. On a casket, we place an EA's apron, and if desired, place or wear the apron of our rank inside the casket.


----------



## Companion Joe

EAs and FCs here don't get Masonic funerals. 

The only difference in aprons (in terms of degree) is how you wear them.


----------



## Warrior1256

Companion Joe said:


> The ritual doesn't say not to wear it, but it does say it will be buried with you. I don't recall ever reading anything about it in the code, either. Mainly, I'd say it stems from the fact that most Masons here wear their presentation apron in the coffin, and you don't want it to get messed up.


This makes sense to me.


----------



## MarkR

Just a side note about "storage tubes."  I've had some brothers who have done a lot of Masonic funeral services over the years tell me to get the "raising apron" out of the tube, and stored flat.  After 40-50 years in the tube, the leather has dried up, and they can't get them to stay unrolled.


----------



## dfreybur

Bloke said:


> One level I'm thinking if the apron represents honour, it should be pure as freshly fallen white snow, on another hand, if we put it on to labour, the grubbier the better as it show I've laboured in the quarry...
> 
> My apron is pretty grubby but my honour is intact.... so perhsps the dirtier the better !



I figure the two different viewpoints on this are why there are traditions but not laws to wear other aprons in our work in some jurisdictions and to wear our own aprons in other jurisdictions.  Is not work in speculative Masonry our operative Masonry?  Not a question that can have a right answer for everyone, just a question that any one brother gets to pick his own answer.



> As an aside, we have different aprons for EA, FC, MM and PM. On a casket, we place an EA's apron, and if desired, place or wear the apron of our rank inside the casket.



Adding to the fun I am a member of 3 US jurisdictions and I learned a different way to wear my apron as an FC in each of those 3 jurisdictions.  I can quote the SW's instructions from the 2nd degree in all 3 versions and they all explain why, each giving a slightly different story and slightly different instructions.

The US rule that EA and FC do not pay dues and therefore can not have their dues current appears to be the reason they don't get funerals in the US.


----------



## brojoseph

There would be nothing at all wrong with this. Master Mason's should be personally invested in the Craft enough to own their own apron.


----------



## Mel Knight

I personally have no problem with aprons that most lodges provide, that's one less item I have to carry with me. I was presented with an all white leather apron when I was raised but only wore it once to my dear friend WM:. Funeral. 

Me personally I would love to have a nice master mason apron, however I've noticed in my lodge ONLY stationed, PM's, and those with a huge amount of light wear purchased aprons.


----------



## GKA

In California, EA and FC pay dues, but even before they did, they were entitled to Masonic funeral service


----------



## Bill Lins

dfreybur said:


> The US rule that EA and FC do not pay dues and therefore can not have their dues current appears to be the reason they don't get funerals in the US.


Not under GLoTX- only MMs pay dues but all Masons are entitled to Masonic funerals/services.


----------



## Browncoat

It's odd how rooted some of these traditions have become, and for no good reason than _"that's the way we've always done it." _In my jurisdiction, our aprons are given out after returning the MM proficiency exam. This is when you are declared a full, dues-paying member and eventually given your dues card. We are told to keep the apron safe, as the only time we should wear it is in our coffin. In my opinion, that's about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

Freemasonry is very symbolic. With all of our variations, I don't think a single Mason will disagree on that point. This apron is part of every degree, and is what denotes us as a Freemason in the first place. The apron holds our working tools and should be used while in the quarry, honing our craft. Bury me in my frayed and tattered apron, one that has shown the efforts of a lifetime of work...not one that is shiny and new.


----------



## GKA

Very well stated, thank you


----------



## Randy81

We were just speaking about this at my lodge. I believe I may get an apron for when I travel. I just think they look nice and are more professional.


----------



## flipster

Warrior1256 said:


> Here in Kentucky I was informed that the leather apron that I was issued upon my raising will only be worn by me upon my death. As I was raised only 2 days ago I have not found out whether we are allowed to have our own aprons.


I had the honor to give a 75 year pin.  At his death he wore his apron that was 77 years old.  It had a velum color to it from age.


----------



## Glen Cook

flipster said:


> I had the honor to give a 75 year pin.  At his death he wore his apron that was 77 years old.  It had a velum color to it from age.


At our GL Communication this month, I wore my late father's PM apron and my son, his white apron.


----------



## Warrior1256

flipster said:


> I had the honor to give a 75 year pin. At his death he wore his apron that was 77 years old. It had a velum color to it from age.





Glen Cook said:


> At our GL Communication this month, I wore my late father's PM apron and my son, his white apron.


Very nice!


----------



## Blake Bowden

I'm just waiting on the PM Apron my lodge never bestowed upon me..lol


----------



## Glen Cook

A senior PGM of advanced age installed the GM at the GL of Portugal last week.  He wore a full sized GL apron, but it was white, also colored by age.


----------



## Warrior1256

In my lodges when you leave the position of WM they give you either a PM ring or PM apron.


----------



## Bloke

Blake Bowden said:


> I'm just waiting on the PM Apron my lodge never bestowed upon me..lol



Tradition here is our Master's Group present a Gavel when you go through the Chair. I am 3:1 only because I mentioned it to a friend  in passing who personally  purchased me one



Warrior1256 said:


> In my lodges when you leave the position of WM they give you either a PM ring or PM apron.



Here is is  PM Jewel (Medal) and it is very very rare you do not get one.  What's cool about them is they are often recycled. When a past member dies, his family will often pass them back to the lodge. My first is from a guy I knew very well. I treasure it and his memory, I am the 3rd PM of my lodge to own it and will return it when I die. The same with my most recent, it is a new Jewel, that will go back to the lodge because it will be a PM Jewel from a Foundation Member. I love owning these pieces of history, but really, I am just the custodian of them... I even wear them sometimes LOL (most PMs will wear their Jewels, but I tend not too because I think I am just a bit too proud of them...)


----------



## McCrea

Here, when you are raised, they give you your MM apron and it's yours to keep.  We lend EA and FC aprons to the brothers, but if you are a MM, PM, or Past DDGM, you show up with your apron.


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Tradition here is our Master's Group present a Gavel when you go through the Chair. I am 3:1 only because I mentioned it to a friend  in passing who personally  purchased me one
> 
> 
> 
> Here is is  PM Jewel (Medal) and it is very very rare you do not get one.  What's cool about them is they are often recycled. When a past member dies, his family will often pass them back to the lodge. My first is from a guy I knew very well. I treasure it and his memory, I am the 3rd PM of my lodge to own it and will return it when I die. The same with my most recent, it is a new Jewel, that will go back to the lodge because it will be a PM Jewel from a Foundation Member. I love owning these pieces of history, but really, I am just the custodian of them... I even wear them sometimes LOL (most PMs will wear their Jewels, but I tend not too because I think I am just a bit too proud of them...)


Very nice!


McCrea said:


> ere, when you are raised, they give you your MM apron and it's yours to keep.


Same here.


----------



## RiverRatDoc

I've had many discussions about Aprons Every time I'm told "You're wrong" (regarding any aspect) I produce the Constitutions, the etiquette book, & lodge  by-laws.
Lodges (in the past) have spent $$$ on new aprons, jewels, various accoutrements, et al.
But these Aprons (even the plain white ones) are hideously dirty. I've asked to take them to be cleaned, but was denied.

My motivation: If my apron is my badge of being a MM, & reminds me of rectitude, & maintaining a life unsullied by the outside world, then why should I defer wearing a clean apron for a dirty, old, used, & falling apart one? 

I remember refusing to wear an apron in RAC, because it was just 'dingy, tattered, & falling apart. I chose to use my apron that night. Before session convened, a sweet gentle man told me I was violating the rules. I thanked him, & informed him that it was the 'Jewel' of my office that I had to wear. The apron was my choice, since there had been no specific directive. I challenged him to prove it (nicely). He shuffled away, muttering.
He's a loveable man filled with Tribal Knowledge <--knowledge the doesn't jive with Constitution, Rules, Statues, By-Laws, & edicts.

more quick observation: 
Since I 'travel' in Canada quite often, I've noticed how their candidates & brothers Aprons are different.
In Canada (where they practice Domatic work), a newly made brother receives a white apron. On his 'passing', he'll revive an apron with (circular, ruffled) adornments that go on his Lowerr Left & Right. At his Raising, he will receive an apron with two strips that hang down (emblematical of his passing).

Thank you for letting me throw my 2 cents in here. W/F&Z
Doc


----------



## GaTnMason

Levelhead said:


> Ok we wondered somewhat into this subject in another thread. But my question is:
> I live in FL and our lodge provides plain white aprons at the tylers station when attending our tyled lodge.
> 
> But i want to get my own apron. Just a simple MM apron that i can bring and wear in my lodge and in my travels.
> 
> I was kinda told that it would be frowned upon or laughed at (not literally) if i purchased and wore my own apron.
> 
> I know PM's allways have their leather cases with their own personal aprons.
> 
> What do you all think about this subject?
> Ive attached a picture of the apron i was looking to purchase.



I purchased my apron an case a couple of years back and I use in my traveling and in my station in my lodges.  I personally designed it and chose all artwork and also had my dates under the flapsnd my two lodge names and numbers in the bottom corners. I get complaints on at a lot of lodges. 
Mdgilbreath 
GaTnMason


----------



## Glen Cook

Yesterday we had a lecture from my successor as JP Chair for AMD USA about unauthorised aprons. Apparently a vendor equipped two councils with round, not triangular, flaps.


----------



## Warrior1256

GaTnMason said:


> I purchased my apron an case a couple of years back and I use in my traveling and in my station in my lodges.  I personally designed it and chose all artwork and also had my dates under the flapsnd my two lodge names and numbers in the bottom corners. I get complaints on at a lot of lodges.
> Mdgilbreath
> GaTnMason


Very nice!


----------



## Bro. Landry

I have one very similar to the one your looking to buy.  I see nothing wrong with this 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

At the end of his time in the east my mother lodge buys each PM an apron or PM ring. I think that I will go for the apron when the time comes.


----------



## Bloke

Warrior1256 said:


> At the end of his time in the east my mother lodge buys each PM an apron or PM ring. I think that I will go for the apron when the time comes.



Interesting. Do you also get a Past Master's Jewel (medal) ?


----------



## Companion Joe

We give our outgoing WM a PM lapel pin. We have a WM's square lapel pin that gets handed down. At the annual installation, there is a pin swap. The outgoing guy takes off the square pin and puts it on the new guy after he is installed, and then the new WM presents the outgoing guy with his on PM pin.


----------



## acjohnson53

If that's the case, I wanna get that George Washington Apron, now that's nice....


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Interesting. Do you also get a Past Master's Jewel (medal) ?


Nope...an apron and case or a PM ring. I think that that's pretty nice though.


----------



## Keith C

Companion Joe said:


> We give our outgoing WM a PM lapel pin. We have a WM's square lapel pin that gets handed down. At the annual installation, there is a pin swap. The outgoing guy takes off the square pin and puts it on the new guy after he is installed, and then the new WM presents the outgoing guy with his on PM pin.



We do the same at our lodge, with the PM receiving the lapel pin, jewel and PM apron. Apparently a few years back they had an issue with the supplier of the PM Apron, so at February's stated meeting we took a vote authorizing the purchase of the PM jewel and apron for our current WM who was just installed in December.

I am up in the air about wearing a personal apron at lodge meetings.  One of the brothers who went through the degrees along the same time-line as me showed up at a stated meeting with his own, rather elaborate (compared to the Lodge's)  apron.  He explained that he wanted to look his best and not wear the "crummy" aprons everyone else, excepting Officers and PMs wear.  A more senior brother over heard him telling us this and was a bit upset, saying "Here we meet on the level, the lodge's apron are worn from the honorable work of Masons."

I can see both points.  On the good side, we have new Lodge aprons on order, so they will not look "crummy" for a while.


----------



## Bloke

Keith C said:


> We do the same at our lodge, with the PM receiving the lapel pin, jewel and PM apron. Apparently a few years back they had an issue with the supplier of the PM Apron, so at February's stated meeting we took a vote authorizing the purchase of the PM jewel and apron for our current WM who was just installed in December.
> 
> I am up in the air about wearing a personal apron at lodge meetings.  One of the brothers who went through the degrees along the same time-line as me showed up at a stated meeting with his own, rather elaborate (compared to the Lodge's)  apron.  He explained that he wanted to look his best and not wear the "crummy" aprons everyone else, excepting Officers and PMs wear.  A more senior brother over heard him telling us this and was a bit upset, saying "Here we meet on the level, the lodge's apron are worn from the honorable work of Masons."
> 
> I can see both points.  On the good side, we have new Lodge aprons on order, so they will not look "crummy" for a while.


Our MM and PM aprons are owned by the individuals who wear them bit all uniform, the only difference being condition of the apron.


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> I am up in the air about wearing a personal apron at lodge meetings. One of the brothers who went through the degrees along the same time-line as me showed up at a stated meeting with his own, rather elaborate (compared to the Lodge's) apron. He explained that he wanted to look his best and not wear the "crummy" aprons everyone else, excepting Officers and PMs wear. A more senior brother over heard him telling us this and was a bit upset, saying "Here we meet on the level, the lodge's apron are worn from the honorable work of Masons."


I have only been an MM for two and a half years but have visited a lot of lodges. I have never seen a Brother wear a personal apron at a business meeting or even an EA, FC, or MM ritual. I have seen them worn at special events such as the opening of a new lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A

We initiated 2 gentle men last year and they both wear their White Lambskin apron to meetings

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> We initiated 2 gentle men last year and they both wear their White Lambskin apron to meetings


I would like to wear a personal apron to lodges that I visit but, for reasons already stated, I would stick out like a sore thumb. For whatever reason it is just not something that is done in this area.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Warrior1256 said:


> I would like to wear a personal apron to lodges that I visit but, for reasons already stated, I would stick out like a sore thumb. For whatever reason it is just not something that is done in this area.


Alot of older Freemasons think that the only time ur supposed to wear the apron presented to you is at your initiation and in the grave(the litteral not symbolic).  However im of the thought that when you wear that apron and it gets stained and tattered over the years those marks are the marks of your labors and when you get to the celestial lodge above from which no man returns and St Peter sees the wear and tear he will know you labored hard for you fellow man!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Yep, that's what the presentation tells us... wear it with pride through a long career.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Alot of older Freemasons think that the only time ur supposed to wear the apron presented to you is at your initiation and in the grave(the litteral not symbolic).


Yeah, that's actually what I was told when it was presented to me.


----------



## Brother JC

Warrior1256 said:


> Yeah, that's actually what I was told when it was presented to me.


During the presentation or after? That's the part that always gets me; they say one thing during the ritual and then contradict themselves afterwards.


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother JC said:


> During the presentation or after


I think after in a conversation.


----------



## Brother JC

Warrior1256 said:


> I think after in a conversation.


Bingo!


----------



## Brother_Steve

Keith C said:


> We do the same at our lodge, with the PM receiving the lapel pin, jewel and PM apron. Apparently a few years back they had an issue with the supplier of the PM Apron, so at February's stated meeting we took a vote authorizing the purchase of the PM jewel and apron for our current WM who was just installed in December.
> 
> I am up in the air about wearing a personal apron at lodge meetings.  One of the brothers who went through the degrees along the same time-line as me showed up at a stated meeting with his own, rather elaborate (compared to the Lodge's)  apron.  He explained that he wanted to look his best and not wear the "crummy" aprons everyone else, excepting Officers and PMs wear.  A more senior brother over heard him telling us this and was a bit upset, saying "Here we meet on the level, the lodge's apron are worn from the honorable work of Masons."
> 
> I can see both points.  On the good side, we have new Lodge aprons on order, so they will not look "crummy" for a while.


I have no issue with a brother wearing his own apron so long as it is the same as the other sideliners or is within the code of the constitution of that jurisdiction, if applicable. If I showed up with a UGLE MM apron in my New Jersey lodge, I would not be properly clothed.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Brother_Steve said:


> . If I showed up with a UGLE MM apron in my New Jersey lodge, I would not be properly clothed.


i disagree.  If ur a member of NJ then yes thats correct.  But if I as a Member of OR showed up in NJ with my apron I would indeed be properly clothed.



Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Ripcord22A said:


> i disagree.  If ur a member of NJ then yes thats correct.  But if I as a Member of OR showed up in NJ with my apron I would indeed be properly clothed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Depends on the rules within the Const, but here, your statement is correct Rip.... but it's not reinforced much, I like one or two different aprons (and "movements") - it shows brothers that while the values are universal, the customs are not.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Ripcord22A said:


> i disagree.  If ur a member of NJ then yes thats correct.  But if I as a Member of OR showed up in NJ with my apron I would indeed be properly clothed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I am speaking as a NJ Brother. Not a traveling brother. I have seen some fanciful aprons in my time from visitors.


----------



## Keith C

Brother_Steve said:


> I have no issue with a brother wearing his own apron so long as it is the same as the other sideliners or is within the code of the constitution of that jurisdiction, if applicable. If I showed up with a UGLE MM apron in my New Jersey lodge, I would not be properly clothed.



I agree with this.  The apron in question in my post is much more ornate that the ones the Lodge has, the colors are correct but it has a very ornate embroidered S&C, IMO it screams "Look at ME!"


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> IMO it screams "Look at ME!"


Same here since, as I previously noted, I have not seen one visiting Brother wear a personal apron. I wish that it was different. I would like to wear one of my choosing as long as it conformed to regulation.


----------



## David Duke

I wear my personal Past Master
apron when I visit other Lodges, I am secretary at my home lodge and must wear the appropriate apron so I take the opportunity to show a little foolish pride. 

Regulation PM aprons in Texas (which mine is) are not extremely ornate although there are those who wear non regulation. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Brother_Steve

David Duke said:


> I wear my personal Past Master
> apron when I visit other Lodges, I am secretary at my home lodge and must wear the appropriate apron so I take the opportunity to show a little foolish pride.
> 
> Regulation PM aprons in Texas (which mine is) are not extremely ornate although there are those who wear non regulation.
> 
> 
> David Duke
> Secretary
> Sam B Crawford #1418
> New Caney,  TX


David, it is not about foolish pride. It is being recognized for the office. Can you feel pride while wearing the apron? Yes. Just don't get too cocky!


----------



## grayflannelsuit

For my raising coming up in a few days, I was told to bring the apron presented to me when I was initiated. I was a bit surprised by that as I have been told I wouldn't be wearing it again until death.


----------



## Ripcord22A

See my above post(#86)

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

grayflannelsuit said:


> For my raising coming up in a few days, I was told to bring the apron presented to me when I was initiated. I was a bit surprised by that as I have been told I wouldn't be wearing it again until death.



I was told after my EA initiation as I was given a tube to store it in, that most Masons only wear their presented Lamb Skins at special occasions and more times then not only at their Masonic Funeral. 



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## benluteijn

in my juristriction the apron will be given at the EA degree with the teachings that belongs to the apron, the same apron will be used by raising to the MM degree, we have also a custom (not all lodges) that the alpron that we received belonged to a brother who is in the Enternal East and will be given to a new EA that worth it to received that honour, therefore I will not wear an other apron (only as an officer or WM we wear an other apron) the apron i received as EA is to precious for me and also the symbolic meaning. wear your apron with dignity (and dignity you can not buy) by the way, if you bought a apron i hope you bought a  nice one 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

benluteijn said:


> we have also a custom (not all lodges) that the alpron that we received belonged to a brother who is in the Enternal East and will be given to a new EA that worth it to received that honour,


This is great!


----------



## Windtimber

We just had this discussion last night at our regular Saturday "Fireside" - Though in late July it's too hot for the fireplace and we were sitting in an air conditioned room on a lower floor of the Masonic Temple! The Oklahoma Indian Degree team had visited and presented their 1,066th custom apron commemorating the new Brother's raising. He was encouraged to wear it freely and regularly, with honor to himself and the Craft.  

A number of us perform in the public production of _The Traitor_ in our AASR Valley.  We're very familiar with the story of Lafayette's presentation of a handmade, individualized apron to Washington. Since, by and large, we wear the white, broadcloth "Lodge Loaners" which run the gamut from pressed and pristine to tattered and torn, some of us have been considering making our own aprons in emulation of the work of the Marquise Lafayette in preparing the gift for her husband to present to his "father in Masonry". 

We determined, based on Masonic experience ranging from nearly 30 years to nearly newly initiated Brothers, and a close familiarity with our GL and Lodge Bylaws and rules, there is no prohibition upon making your own apron.  Likewise there is nothing wrong with wearing your presentation apron, either.  That said, several Brothers reported being chastised by "knowledgeable" Brothers for wearing their presentation aprons.  Those "knowledgeable" Brothers were either repeating a traditional canard ingrained over years of misconception or, perhaps, originally came from another jurisdiction which may have different formal rules.  In our case, on at least one occasion the chastised Brother was rescued by none other than the then sitting GM who advised there was nothing amiss with wearing a presentation apron.

In extension of that discussion, involving Brothers with a combined Masonic experience of well past 100 years and serving in a variety of elective and appointive GL offices, that there was, in fact, nothing wrong in our Grand jurisdiction with wearing a presentation apron, an apron of an affiliated Masonic rite, or a Brother's purchased or self-made apron.  

As noted elsewhere in this thread, we believe the apron, or lambskin, is the badge of a Freemason - no matter how it is decorated or how it appears.  It is the universal symbol of our gentle Craft.  The jewel of office, on the other hand, is the official talisman of an elective or appointive office.  The jewel is appropriately worn when you are serving in your role as a officer, or when you have had a jewel presented as an honor to you as a past officer.  

This is one of the beauties of Freemasonry.  Healthy and interesting discussion - and a resolution that may not be unanimous as regards the outward trappings of the Fraternity.  But the inward fundamentals  - the inner not the outer man - are, indeed, universal.


----------



## GaTnMason

Hello brethren,
I've actually worn my presentation apron twice to my grandfathers and my brothers funerals. Also used a couple of times to attend masonic funerals locally until I had my own made.
I wear it regularly at my lodge ,visiting lodges and Grand Lodge. I design the layout my self and both my lodges put on it. All my dates are also under the flap. 
Fraturaly ,
M. David Gilbreath 
Currently serving as JD
GaTnMason 
Lifetime member of both states


----------



## Bloke

GaTnMason said:


> View attachment 5840 View attachment 5841 View attachment 5839 Hello brethren,
> I've actually worn my presentation apron twice to my grandfathers and my brothers funerals. Also used a couple of times to attend masonic funerals locally until I had my own made.
> I wear it regularly at my lodge ,visiting lodges and Grand Lodge. I design the layout my self and both my lodges put on it. All my dates are also under the flap.
> Fraturaly ,
> M. David Gilbreath
> Currently serving as JD
> GaTnMason
> Lifetime member of both states


Lovely apron !


----------



## Warrior1256

Great!


----------



## Brother_Steve

Brother JC said:


> Most US jurisdictions use all white for all three degrees. I'm guessing the box outside your lodge room has all white ones, as well.
> In English Constitution lodges there is a difference in the aprons depending on the degree, but that's not something I've seen in the States.


We have three different ways an apron can be worn based on the degree that brother has attained.

--- jurisdictional


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother_Steve said:


> We have three different ways an apron can be worn based on the degree that brother has attained.


Same here.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Brother_Steve said:


> We have three different ways an apron can be worn based on the degree that brother has attained.
> 
> --- jurisdictional


You should see how IOWA teaches there MM to wear their aprons......

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Ripcord22A said:


> You should see how IOWA teaches there MM to wear their aprons......
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Reverse of the FC?


----------



## Ripcord22A

Yes, they tell them Thats how operatives wore it but dont tell them to wear it down like we do

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

I think it might be that way here... need to check.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Ripcord22A said:


> Yes, they tell them Thats how operatives wore it but dont tell them to wear it down like we do
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I am curious and I wonder if Coach can answer this question.

Did operative masons in medieval times actually wear aprons? I've been looking at/have seen art that is of that period and most if not all stone masons did not wear an apron.


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother_Steve said:


> Did operative masons in medieval times actually wear aprons? I've been looking at/have seen art that is of that period and most if not all stone masons did not wear an apron.


Good question! I would like to know the answer to this myself.


----------



## Brother_Steve

@coachn You are being paged!


----------

